# Found a new resource for practice problems



## lundy (Mar 27, 2015)

I came across this site today and it looks like they have good practice problems for cheap. $9.99

http://oughtredco.com/


----------



## lundy (Mar 27, 2015)

Actually it looks like the sample breadth problems are very very similar to the NCEES ones.


----------



## akvudaiyar (Mar 30, 2015)

I am buying this now.


----------



## lundy (Apr 1, 2015)

There are so many mistakes on this document that it's not even funny. Not recommended. Though working through the problems still I can calculate where he went wrong. I guess you get what you pay for, ten bucks for crap.


----------



## allanford86 (Apr 2, 2015)

Do the multiple choices match the possible solutions? Site looks very legit and has a ton of problems. I don't want to waste time doing the problems and getting frustrated that i'm not getting the right answer. At the very least it shows more of what type of problems we can see on the exam. Thanks for the find.


----------



## lundy (Apr 2, 2015)

I finished the breadth part this evening. There are issues with the problem stating 25psia and the answer using 5psia not a major issue but just kind of frustrating. I'm planning on finishing up the HVAC depth tomorrow. It's a good resource, just not well reviewed to make sure numbers carry through.


----------



## MishaAl (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

